
Show HN: Stream to mongo db directly [npm] - alani1990
https://github.com/AbdullahAli/stream-to-mongo-db
======
alani1990
stream-to-mongo-db allows you to stream objects directly into a MongoDB
databases, using a read stream (an a S3 file, local file, a Web API or even
another MongoDB database). The best thing about this package is it allows you
to control the size of the batch before issuing a write to mongo

